# Removing stem on Seiko 7N43



## greg_9 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can the stem/crown be removed from the Seiko 7N43 movement?

I have a cheap quartz Seiko that says 7N43-8A39 on the back.

I've read the below post on removing the stem (and others), but I can't find any release lever or button or screw. All I've accomplished is bending some metal in the movement and hacking up some plastic.

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSc...nt/WS 11 How to remove and replace a movt.htm

Any tips or advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Greg,

From What I recall the 7N** calibers are alittle tricky. One guy had to send the 7N36c from his Swtooth to be serviced, as he'd buggered the date mechanism, due to trying to remove the stem.


----------



## greg_9 (Sep 15, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> From What I recall the 7N** calibers are alittle tricky. One guy had to send the 7N36c from his Swtooth to be serviced, as he'd buggered the date mechanism, due to trying to remove the stem.


Bry, your post was incredibly helpful. You caused me to search on the 7N36c movement and get this link:

http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1154372138

I then was able to find an almost invisible lever and the stem came out! Thanks!

Hopefully, I'll be able to get it back in after cleaning the dial.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow you never know when a post comes in handy!

I'm trying to fix my dad's old watch and did a quick search and presto!

Damn this little bugger is hard to see!


----------

